# Dirty Pictures



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I upgraded my parents' Tivo as a Christmas present. They bought it off eBay last year. It now has a nice quiet 250GB Samsung drive in it instead of a 40GB Quantum making a noise like a jet fighter.









Judging from the state of the inside of the case it has really been running for around 5 years untouched. It was truly filthy.









And that PSU is genuinely lethal...I have no idea how a daddylonglegs got inside the case, but it was definitely fried!

Happy New Year!

AMc


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Was i the only one hoping for the other kind of dirty pictures 

It looks like it came from a house so dirty even the hoover had mudflaps!


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

One of my TiVos looked similar. I had it in a VERY dusty room, and we only realised the scale of the problem when we moved house and ripped the carpets out. There was a large amount of chinchilla fur in there too. Some cotton filters on the vents might be an idea.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

To be fair I think the dust came from the previous owner. I can't see how it accumulate that much filth in the air in less than a year.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

AMc said:


> To be fair I think the dust came from the previous owner. I can't see how it accumulate that much filth in the air in less than a year.


Being located in the house of a heavy smoker looks the only likely explanation.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Looks about what I'd expect for an unopened machine after 5 years with a fan drawing in the dust.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

When I upgraded my machine it was pretty new and had been in a well cleaned house so there were very few dust bunnies inside - I mentally had Tivo as 'clean' inside 

When I opened this one I nearly choked to death - the corpse was just the icing on the disgusting cake. I was a bit nervous about using the hoover to clean it up given the amounts of static they can create but there was very little choice but to grab the radiator with one hand and the dyson with the other and give it a proper clean out.


----------



## mjk (Mar 13, 2002)

AMc said:


> the corpse was just the icing on the disgusting cake.


If we're talking corpses and electronics, I can easily beat this one!

I once opened up one of my servers to do a memory upgrade, and lurking in the bottom was a very dessicated, and very dead, frog! I have no idea how it got inside as the only opening was the narrow slot where one of the PCI cards had been removed and I hadn't refitted a blanking panel.

My cat used to catch the occasional frog, and I would found sad little corpses in dark corners. I can only assume this one thought that squeezing inside would be a good sanctuary. Sadly mistaken.

I should add that this wasn't a small frog. It was about 3" toe to toe!


----------

